# Marketing



## Joanne Babunovic (Nov 12, 2008)

http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/chart_watch/19138/week-ending-nov-9-2008-the-vampire-that-rocked-the-chart/ (http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/chart_ ... the-chart/)

the music:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgimKT9t ... re=related


----------



## lux (Nov 13, 2008)

Well...this is in the members review section, so i have to guess youre really Carter Burwell...


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 13, 2008)

Which makes you Choco's best friend right there...


----------



## Joanne Babunovic (Nov 13, 2008)

I listened to this unremarkable work absent of any soul, accomplished melody/harmony and began reflecting on all the wonderful piano compositions produced by VI composers in which these younger kids could be listening to. 

Sorry, and I need to be sent to my room for a time out.


----------



## lux (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok,

out of joke, and i think you know Joanne that i usually speak out of mind, i dont see in this work anything that shouldnt be there. I'm not an expert of Burwell's work so probably this is the first thing i've heard from him. But If the movie is what it appears to be i believe probably it works pretty good for the scope and in general sounds like a classically sounding pop piano tune improvisation. And probably it doesnt claim to be something else. Roles, it plays the role well imho. 

The fact that young people fall in love with a pop piano tune contained in a teen-oriented movie sounds still ok to me, i've seen it so many times. And i dont feel this specific work deserves any different treatment.

Yes, i hear lot of nice things on this forum too. I too hope to see many of those things released for a wide public.

Luca


----------



## poseur (Nov 13, 2008)

rJames @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> thanks for the link. (there's always more to the story)


you're welcome, rj!

and.....
in the world of films?
ime,
it seems that there's always at LEAST one more perspective.

i would hope that composers posting here could
do so with a bit more grace, tact & intelligence,
even when their opinions are critical;
certainly, folks like carter (who may lurk) are
not prone to engaging in any real, creative & critical discussion
with the presence of blatant (yet, under-informed) hate-mongering.

..... just a thought, there, for discretion.
maybe not worth much, but!

d


----------



## lux (Nov 13, 2008)

poseur @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> not prone to engaging in any real, creative & critical discussion
> with the presence of blatant (yet, under-informed) hate-mongering.



uncalled for. 

Hate-mongering seems better suited for the above quoted sentence which define your attitude to keep your nerves under control on sometimes heated, but still useful discussions.


----------



## synthetic (Nov 13, 2008)

So why are all the 14 year old girls and Choco excited about this melody? Is Twilight a movie or an episode of 90210 when one of the heartthrobs turns into a vampire? 

All of the piano pieces were kind of Yanni-ish except for the official Burwell one, which was sub-Yanni. So your piece was better than the Burwell melody, which should impress someone.


----------



## poseur (Nov 13, 2008)

lux @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> poseur @ Thu Nov 13 said:
> 
> 
> > not prone to engaging in any real, creative & critical discussion
> ...


no, i'm sorry, but.....
..... i beg to differ, sir;
i am not the individual who posted this thread, relatively uninformed,
under the title *"MARKETING"*,
nor would i post such a thread
with such blatant distaste without having done
the smallest bit of research and/or easy information-gathering.

do i have a pre-existing attitude about such things?
yes, indeed, i do:
fully and freely admitted!

it is sooooooo much easier, here on these internet forums,
to create targets-of-abuse than it is to unwittingly _become_ one.

add to which:
again, freely admitted:
i would not ever beg to defend my good friend's 
body-of-work,
which speaks for itself..... though it may speak
not at all to some.
the bitter taste, here, does not come from me.
but..... i did post in order to defend the honor of
the quality of my friend's intentions,
by posting a link to his own disavowal of
what he seemed literally forced to do with a melody
(and an approach).
unfortunately, i was there.

whether one likes his (or, anyone else's) work, or hates it:
it matters not a whit to me.

but, it is possible to give honorable workers (in this case, composers)
the benefit of the doubt 
--- and a bit of thought --- 
before jumping to
haterly, assumptive conclusions.
especially here, where composers are supposed to be helping composers.
¿non?

hollywood can be an odd place, sometimes.

d


----------



## poseur (Nov 13, 2008)

synthetic @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> So why are all the 14 year old girls and Choco excited about this melody? Is Twilight a movie or an episode of 90210 when one of the heartthrobs turns into a vampire?


in the book, much weight is given to this theme
by its fans. 



synthetic @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> All of the piano pieces were kind of Yanni-ish except for the official Burwell one, which was sub-Yanni. So your piece was better than the Burwell melody, which should impress someone.


it's not my piece,
and i'm not speaking to either of their qualities, here:
not my point.
ok?

d


----------



## poseur (Nov 13, 2008)

PS:
just to add to the internettiness of this thread:

*the clip posted on youtube is NOT carter burwell's piece.
at all. in any way. ever.*

d


----------



## lux (Nov 13, 2008)

intentions, forceful acts, melodies, hollywood as an odd place...

isnt a bit of a drama for just a comment from a member who disliked the music and thought that she liked better things out there?

If you had a look to Joanne's history on this board you will see in general a pretty supportive and emotional member. Its just a search button away...

Now, who was the blatant and uninformed member?

Oh, and i'm beginning to have a bit of noise about victimistic attitudes of working composers. Its kind of funny and somehow sounds odd to people who has less access to certain markets.

Luca


----------



## poseur (Nov 13, 2008)

lux @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> intentions, forceful acts, melodies, hollywood as an odd place...
> 
> isnt a bit of a drama for just a comment from a member who disliked the music and thought that she liked better things out there?
> 
> ...


i don't wish to argue, luca.
please see the post, above.
thanks.
d


----------



## lux (Nov 13, 2008)

ok.

May i ask "d" stands for?


----------



## poseur (Nov 13, 2008)

i'm sorry if i misspoke, joanne.
really.
that is not the composer's score,
nor were you the one to imply that it was.

as well,
this "cue" was certainly not in the movie as "bella's theme"
when i left the project, approx. 5 weeks ago.

again, my sincere apologies for my misunderstanding,
and for my apparently ridiculous passion in this.

d


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 13, 2008)

While i have not listened to the above excerpts it is common for people who are striving to be something, shoot down someone who is already in a place they would like to be. This is natural human nature and gives some kind of initial comfort to the person making the critique. It is not the best of human nature but my guess is one that will probably always exist. It follows a similar course to "How many guitar players does it take to screw in a light bulb".

BTW as an up and comer during my younger years I possessed much of this competitive attitude. I still do a bit now but try to keep it private.


----------



## Niah (Nov 13, 2008)

Speaking fof Carter B. have you guys heard Burn after Reading score? I am so totally loving it, and the movie is hillarious.

totally coen...brothas


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 13, 2008)

What I like about this thread is that people are defending their friends.

Generally speaking.

Maybe Joanne, poseur, Luca and Carter B. should meet for a virtual beer somewhere in the infinite widths of the internet o-[][]-o


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 14, 2008)

The problem with this thread seems pretty straight forward to me.
If a member here posts their own cue, they expect and are able to answer any critique.

That isn't the case here. End of story.


----------



## Joanne Babunovic (Nov 14, 2008)

I have never listened to the Twilight soundtrack and I don’t think my audio link even belongs to the soundtrack, which I think somebody pointed out. 

This was a clumsy attempt at complimenting the talent and work of the composers that post on this specific forum and to suggest MSM could do a better job at using the pool of talent available. Really sloppy and lame gathering of supporting documentation though, and not my finest hour.


----------



## paoling (Nov 15, 2008)

Luca, this is pratically like a Giovanni Allevi's song... our Italian poor pianist, who is fooling the entire audience of non-musicians...

:roll:


----------



## lux (Nov 15, 2008)

well, i see your point Paolo (o Paolino?), but somehow i think there is always place for some plain diatonic pop tunes expecially when it comes to teens and the like. They will however choose something pretty similar to agree on, was it a song, three notes piano, or whatever. 

From a very personal standpoint i'm more annoyed by boring sound design'ish like music rather than simple lullabies.

But probably this entire discussion looses sense once we know that its not in the movie and its not by the author we thought it was.

While i agree about the overhype Allevi receives, he's still very young, and probably evidences the fact that in italy there are not really many italian instrumentalists able to speak to a wider audience. You know how much dull elitism pervades our too often annoying jazz scene...

Luca


----------



## Ed (Nov 15, 2008)

Due south had some nice piano music
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=s1FaSJjtZMo


----------

